# Bluetooth Issues - iOS 6 and Volkswagen



## titomb345 (Mar 1, 2012)

I updated to iOS 6 last night, and I lost support for AVRCP in my 2012 Jetta. I've got the RNS-315. AVRCP is what allows you to control the tracks with the steering wheel controls, as well as seeing song info on the display. 

Anyone else having this issue? I called Apple, and they said my stereo would need a firmware update. Knowing VW, that will take 4-5 months to happen. I'm wondering though if it's just my version of the stereo, or if all of them have the same issue (RNS-315, RCD-510, RNS-510). 

Let me know if you guys are having similar issues. Thanks!


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm having problems too but with sound quality. The audio is distorted and choppy now. I still have track info displayed onscreen and I'm able to change tracks via steering wheel. I have a 2012 GTI with the RNS315.


----------



## raceway40 (Sep 22, 2012)

I also have the touch screen and steering wheel issue. I have a 2012 Jetta TDI. Talked to Apple and they said basically the car needs a firmware update and to contact VW to let them know....maybe Monday ill take a ride down to my dealership and talk to them.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

Apple is full of it.:banghead: 

This IOS 6 bug is afflicting all sorts of OEM and aftermarket head units. 

Reported on Ford, BMW, VW etc 

Kenwood, Alpine, Pioneer, all have the same issue. 

Not all models. The older Kenwood KDC X993 head unit in my TT is fine but the almost new one in my truck has reverted to basically play-back only. No text, no head unit control. 

In addition a bunch of other things not related to vehicles like head-phones no longer work. 

Can you imagine how many updates to all the different products out there would be needed? 

It's obviously the OS, as nothing else has changed. Apple needs to own up and at least plan to fix it.


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Apple really screwed this up. Here is the huge thread on Apple support. https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4313768?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Crzypdilly said:


> Apple really screwed this up. Here is the huge thread on Apple support. https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4313768?start=0&tstart=0


 There was Bluetooth bugs when iOS 5 came out and Apple fixed it a couple months later.


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

I have a Pioneer P8400BH and the same thing happened. Can still stream Bluetooth, but no longer have track control or data display on the head unit.


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

IOS6 is horrible. Never should have been released. I "upgraded" with the thought that I could go back to 5. Nope. All well.


----------



## hafikaam (Oct 3, 2012)

Its wonderful..really your thread is really very good and I appreciate it. You gave so nice info which is very well and amazing. I really impressed by your thread.


----------

